# Can I Borrow Your 70-200 2.8 lens?



## iflynething (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm 19 and still trying to save up to get the Sigma 70-200 f/2.8. I shoot for my sisters dance studio and have been able to get by once last year by using a friends 80-200 and I used my works Sigma one but I don't have the money quite yet to get one. 

Right now, we are sold out and I was going to do a 10 months financing to get some credit started and to be able to get the lens.

Well, a guy from my work bought the last one and I can't get any 2.8 lens for a Nikon mount.

I was hoping there was someone one here either around the Charlotte, NC area that I could use it like twice. The weekend of April 25-27th and for our nationals dance in North Wilkesboro June 25-29th.

I know I"m pushing it but if there's anyone gracious enough to let me use theirs for these two times, it would be greatly appreciated.

Asking people on here is my last resort until I can get one.....

If you would like to speak to me peronally you can call. PM me for my phone number or e-mail me at xpviper at yahoo dot com.

Thank and I hope I can find someone.

~Michael~


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 14, 2008)

http://prophotorental.com/default.asp?c=141021


----------



## iflynething (Apr 14, 2008)

Great Mike. Didn't even think about that.

Thanks

~Michael~


----------



## JIP (Apr 14, 2008)

Are you buying it from your work? and if so who do you work for? and if not where are you buying it?.


----------



## iflynething (Apr 14, 2008)

Wolf Camera. We well it for $889.

~Michael~


----------



## djacobox372 (May 5, 2008)

You should watch ebay for the older tamron 70-210 f2.8... you can typically pick one of those up for less then $400.  







I bought one for $350, and absolutely love it... built like a tank... sharp throughout entire range... only downside is a bit of chromatic aberration when opened all the way. 

The specs:

http://www.dyxum.com/lenses/detail.asp?IDLens=189


----------



## iflynething (May 5, 2008)

djacobox372 said:


> You should watch ebay for the older tamron 70-210 f2.8... you can typically pick one of those up for less then $400.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that imformation.



By the way, I ordered the Nikon version and for 4 days, it was only $71.60. If anyone some across this thread looking for a place to rent, I would NEVER hesitate to rent from Jared at Pro Photo Rental. I JUUUSt missed the free shipping. The system though it couldn't get it to me in the three days it takes but I sent an e-mail and Jared Called me, left a e-mail. Personal contact number (I'm sure the business phone) as well as dropped those shipping charges.

Thanks for point this out Big Mike as well

~Michael~


----------



## djacobox372 (May 9, 2008)

double post


----------



## djacobox372 (May 9, 2008)

I looked into renting a 500mm F4 for a trip to yellowstone, but it would have cost me $400 for the week.

Then I got thinking, why not just buy a used one and sell it after the trip... picked up one on ebay for $2100, and sold it a month later for $2200!

Of course there's some risk involved, but I think it's pretty unlikely that a used lens is going to drop $400 in value over a week. The biggest risk is falling in love with the lens and convincing yourself not to sell it.


----------



## iflynething (May 9, 2008)

djacobox372 said:


> The biggest risk is falling in love with the lens and convincing yourself not to sell it.


 


That's EXACTLY what the Nikon VR one did. The only thing is, I don't have to worry about getting it because I don't have $1,800 for it anyways. No rick in that 

~Michael~


----------



## Judge Sharpe (May 12, 2008)

In Charlotte, try Biggs Photo for anything you can't find. They also rent I think. Great deals on used equipment. 
Judge Sharpe


----------



## iflynething (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm back. That pro photo rental has the D300 body booked for almost 3 weeks and I need it for next week. Any other places that rent? I can get away with my D80 but the 300 will have far better quality. I'll be using it mainly for the great high ISO and low noise and the speed

~Michael~


----------



## Rogan (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> http://prophotorental.com/default.asp?c=141021



know of any places like this in the UK ?


----------



## RentalInfo (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi guys-

Michael, thank you for the nice words!  I'm really glad that we got everything worked out for you and that you enjoyed the lens.

I apologize for the D300 situation.  We have multiple copies of it, but it is really popular right now, and we're having trouble keeping them in stock.

It may seem strange to recommend our competitors, but these two shops have been nothing but wonderful to us as we got started:

http://www.borrowlenses.com
and
http://www.lensrentals.com

Anyway, you should check them out and see if they have a D300 in stock for you.  Tell them that I sent you!  

Once again, thanks for your business.

Rogan, I'm sorry that we don't ship to the UK.  We are looking into opening a European branch, but that will be quite a while yet.  Currently we serve the US and Canada, so if you ever come over for a holiday, let me know and we will hook you up!

Best regards,
Jared
service@prophotorental.com


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 25, 2008)

For the budget minded 70-200 2.8, keep an eye out for a used tamron 70-210 2.8.  

This one on ebay is overpriced (bought mine for less then $400):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-Tamron-70...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## iflynething (Jun 25, 2008)

Is tamron good glass? I have never shot with it


~Michael~


----------

